# How do I know if I have large pores?



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

I always hear people commenting on large pores. How do I know if I have them? I googled it, but no help!!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 9, 2006)

When you look closely under a mirror and you see little holes on your skin, those are open pores. Some people have very large pores (usually oily skin) and some have very small or invisible pores. The oilier the skin, the more noticable they are.

They pop up on the cheeks, forehead, and chin mostly. Blackheads and whiteheads are the results of clogged pores.

Go to:

*womenfitness.net/beauty/skin/skinproblem.htm*

It is a great place to get info on all kinds of pore problem and how to spot a pore.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you, dear! You'd think I'd know by now!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 9, 2006)

Check your nose and cheeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Feb 9, 2006)

you can actually see them when you look in the mirror. they look like tiny holes in your skin and your skin is usually oily in that area.


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 9, 2006)

if you dont know, you probably dont have them, lol.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

That's what I was guessing! Thank you! :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL, that's what I was thinking!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess I never paid as much attention to my skin as I should, but I'm revamping my skincare routine. It's going quite well. My pores don't seem so bad. I would consider them large, but not necessarily small. I guess that means they're normal??


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2006)

Most people are more sensitive about their pores than they should be - I don't think others notice pores on other people very often. I know that's the first thing I see on someone when I meet them!


----------



## pp888 (Feb 15, 2006)

can u see little holes in ur face from about 1 ft. away from the mirror? then u have large pores. most ppl with really smooth refined skin have the small pores. so lucky they r


----------

